
Ask HN: What are the alternatives to LinkedIn? - soroso
I am not happy that my data now will belong to MS and I want to migrate to an alternative. Any suggestions?
======
devnonymous
That's odd. You didn't mind your data belonging to LinkedIn (which has
suffered some rather large data breaches) but are not happy with it being with
MS (which, arguably has better protection)? In anycase, I would assume, the
_value_ of LinkedIn was the network, so unless the alternative has the same
level of networking it would really be pointless to migrate.

That said, I know for a fact that Xing is as popular (if not more) in Germany.
So, perhaps there are other similar professional networking sites with a local
focus based on where you are.

------
gt565k
What data do you really have on there that you're worried about?

All I have is a web version of my resume and an inbox full of recruiter
introductions.

The connections are probably the most valuable part, but those are public
either way.

------
BuleBule
Hold on a minute, OP raises a valid concern, I also do not feel comfortable
with MS controlling my professional social value as their property.

But you mock ?

------
ryanlm
Do you mind sharing why?

------
miguelrochefort
It is possible that you are suffering from a mental illness.

I think you should consider seeing someone.

------
waterphone
Your own website. Why rely on someone else owning your data?

